# Leaf Spring squeak?



## 650Pilot (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello everyone,
First time post on this forum.
My fiancee and I have recently purchased a 2005 Nissan Frontier KC LE 4x4 with the 4.0L. A few weeks after we left the dealership it developed a loud squeak from the left rear leaf spring. I called the dealership and said it should be replaced and they said they can't unless it is actually Failing. So.... Has anyone else dealt with this problem and if so what was their solution (ie: what kind of lubricant did you use?) Thanks in advance!
Ryan


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

First try spraying the plastic leaf pack banding between it and the sides of the metal leafs with WD40 to see if that's where your problem is so you will know exactly where it is. Then if it is, use white lithium grease. You will have to do this every now and again, more so after off-roading. 

Welcome Aboard, Z


----------



## 650Pilot (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,

I did spray it on the plastic pack holder (or what you called it) and it did go away for about 5 days but i used some weird dry lubricant. Anyway to get a zirk fitting on there?

Why (under the FACTORY warranty) would this problem not be fixed. IMO it is still a new truck and should not be making noises. I could see after 100,000 miles or so.

(just my thoughts: if i bought a BMW and it was squeaking you can bet that the dealership would fix that!! even under the factory warr)


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I believe there is a TSB for the squeak and they will try to fix it. If you search this site one of the posts has a link to all the TB... if I remember correctly. 

As far as a zerk, I doubt it. When I lifted my truck I replaced the load leaf with a Deaver pack and that helped immensely. Z


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

650Pilot said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did spray it on the plastic pack holder (or what you called it) and it did go away for about 5 days but i used some weird dry lubricant. Anyway to get a zirk fitting on there?
> 
> ...


You might want to try a chain lube. It will spray out of the can as a liquid, but will turn into a gel, and last alot longer than 5 days.


----------

